# 1952 Farmall Super C Hydraulics



## Mark Conely (Oct 28, 2020)

I need to add an additional res. Tank to my SC due to adding loader and 3pt. With a 4 way control valve. I put the tank on and returned it into the control block like it was for the single control valve, and returned the control valve into the top of the tank and had a filler cap on top but the fluid would not go back into the original tractor res. Tank and just blew out the tank filler cap. Can anyone help me on this?

WOW, WELL I just blew out the orig. Res tank I'm afraid. Took off the tank and ran it straight. It did great until I added a quart of fluid while loader was all the way up and when I brought it down it made a loud cracking sound and oil drains out from under the res. Where touch control arms are. I have a 1938 standard C I could rob the tough co trol unit from but dont want to do that to another unit!! Please advise as I am quite new to hydraulics as you can see. Photo of tractor is before I added hydraulic hoses and cylinders.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice tractor...


----------



## Mark Conely (Oct 28, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Nice tractor...


Thank you, kind of a convoluted story on how I ended up with this tractor. I gave my brother in law $550.00 for an old Honda 350 wheeler to help him out, put $200.00 into it and was offered this tractor (bare tractor no attachments) in trade for the wheeler. We have 70 acres in Michigan and an 1800 foot driveway so I needed the tractor alot more then the wheeler so took it and put on a 3 pt hitch, I had an old Woods Backhoe I traded for an old John deer brush hog (8' a little big came in the trade), 3pt post hole digger with 12 and 16 inch augers and an 8' back blade all in good condition. Then found the loader that was said to have come off his father's Super C, but couldnt have as none of the bolt hole patterns lined up. It was rusty and full of holes but I thought for $200.00 I could get that for scrapping the steel if it did'nt work. Had it re-enforced and patched up, sand blasted and painted and went to work fitting it to the SC. Made a mistake on the length of cylinders needed so have made more adjustments and it was really coming together until this happened. Had a friend look up under tonight and he seen a round hole where oil was coming out looked around and found what apears to be 2 metal plugs. If it where an auto motor I'd call them freeze plugs. If that helps understand what happened please let me know


----------

